# 2014 nissan murano platinum edition. check engine light.



## damnationbegins (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone had any idea how to reset the check engine light on a push to start nissan murano?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can reset the check engine light with an OBDII portable scan tool that plugs into the OBD port under your dash. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores; also most auto parts stores can reset it for free. However if the check engine light is on, that indicates a problem. You might want to scan for DTCs and post them here on the forum.


----------



## damnationbegins (Oct 27, 2021)

It's the gas cap seal. I've got a new one on order.


----------

